# grizzly tracker 21 foot for ocean use



## onemako (Nov 6, 2007)

my sons friend will be visiting us in port st joe florida area and is considering bringing his grizzly tracker which is a bit over 21 feet with a 115 on it. I fish out of my carolina 2180 and do not venture to far into the gulf (im old and dont swim good anymore) with it. My question to answer his question is does anyone feel this boat could be used safely out of the bay into the gulf a short distance. Im not familiar with this boat enough to answer his concerns .. thanks​


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd say so. Watch the conditions.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I have one. 2072 model which is probably what he has. No way would I take it into the Gulf. Low gunnels and basically a flat water boat. I got caught in a little bay chop and it was not pleasant at all....could have gone down with not much more.


----------



## onemako (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks overkill I had a feeling it might be a little low in the water. I will tell him to stay in the bay and keep a watch on conditions. My skiff doesnt do super good when I go out in gulf which is not far. thanks


----------

